# 12 Sep Spot Charter Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The williams clan barely got home when it was
time to head out for our second charter
in two days! We headed down to 
the Tappahanoc(sp) river to catch our
winter supply of big yellow belly spot.
Fished from 8am to 1pm and filled our
120 qt cooler with about 300 jumbo spot.
Spent about 2 hrs cleaning/filleting
150 of them last night. (Dad has to 
clean the other half, but he will probably
just cut the heads off and split them 
down the side. Great relaxing day on the
water!

Pictures are coming


Talapia, outa here...


----------

